# Cómo detectar un capacitor dañado smd



## agr7 (Sep 25, 2014)

hola...
 les comento que soy aficionado a la electronica, y siempre me ha gustado arreglar aparatos, ultima mente he estado arreglando controles de autos y los immovilizadores, pero me a surgido una duda puesto que nunca he sabido medir los capacitores.

me pregunata es, como puedo detectar si un capacitor smd esta dañado?  gracias de antemano.. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Desoldarlo y medirlo !

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot (Sep 25, 2014)

A lo que hay que sumarle es saber el valor que tendrías que medir, un capacitor puede estar abierto, en corto o fuera de valor, esta ultima es la mas complicada y mas común, sin el circuito se estaría midiendo a ciegas.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 25, 2014)

estoy de acuerdo con dosmetros,lo que apuntar que los smd lo malo es que no traen escrito el valor que tiene,por lo que requieren de esquemas para saber que lo que mides es correcto o no.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2014)

Sip , si dije escuetamente "medirlo" , es para constatar valor , sinó para que  

Pero gracias por aclararlo


----------



## mmartins (May 2, 2019)

Hola! Pido disculpas por meterme en este hilo. Pero tengo un problema parecido al de Agr7. Tengo un capacitor smd en corto que no se el valor. Si me dan permiso, explico más y subo fotos.


----------



## frica (May 3, 2019)

Hola Mmartins. Intento ayudar.

*Primero me gustaría saber como has llegado a la conclusión de que el condensadore SMD está en corto.* ¿lo has medido en placa? ¿cómo?¿qué sintoma te da?

Si un condensador SMD debe ser sustituido Y NO DISPONEMOS DE ESQUEMATICO, no podemos  saber cuál es su capacidad nominal. El tamaño del condensador suele estar relacionado con su capacidad (al menos eso he leido en varios lugares), por tanto puede servir usar un condensador SMD del mismo tamaño.  Puedes tomarlo de otra placa electrónica en desuso.

En mis anotaciones tengo:

 "Los condensadores SMD que están en paralelo con el condensador malo tienen todos la misma capacidad. Podemos desoldar uno de ellos y medir la carga en faradios. Esa será la carga para el condensador quitado."


----------



## mmartins (May 4, 2019)

Hola frica! como te va!

Si, lo medí en la placa, igual la placa que tenia que reparar tenia pocos componentes, todos SMD y me di cuenta por que cuando media sobre él, me daba continuidad y cuando media en uno cercano a él, también me daba continuidad. Saque para medir el otro y no, estaba bien. Entonces mire que me quedaba uno, que justamente era el que estaba en corto, pero antes de sacarlo me fije bien y lo vi puesto como primer capacitor de filtrado en paralelo a la alimentación, medí entre los dos conectores de alimentación y bueno, el resultado era evidente. Lo desoldé, medí continuidad con el multimetro y me daba que estaba en corto. Yo tengo para comprobar un instrumento que se llama Capacheck, lo medí y me mostraba el dibujo de una resistencia y un valor resistivo. Cuando en realidad me tendría que haber dado la capacidad, Vloss y la ESR. 
Espero que me entiendas, cualquier cosa, pregúntame. 
Saludos!!


----------



## frica (May 5, 2019)

Gracias por la explicación. yo mido si hay corto en un condensador SMD, midiendo si un extremo tiene 0 ohmios a tierra y si el otro extremo también tiene 0 ohmios a tierra. En esta situación obviamente hay 0 ohmios entre ambos extremos del condensador.

Debes tener en cuenta que si un condensador SMD da continuidad de lado a lado (o entre uno de los extremos a tierra), esta *continuidad deber ser de 0 ohmios *para considerarse cortocirtuitado el componente. Recuerdo haber medido condensadores SMD alrededor del procesador de una placa base de un PC Sobremesa. De un lado medía 0 ohmios a tierra y del otro unos 16 ohmios a tierra. Por tanto ambos extremos producían el pítido del multímetro. Pero el extremo con 16 omhios realmente no estaba conectado de forma directa a tierra.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2019)

Si tienes corto entre los extremos del condensador está en corto éste mismo o alguno de los que lleva asociados en paralelo.
Por lo que entiendo son condensadores que están conectados todos a la misma línea de alimentación.
Probarlos uno a uno puede llevar horas y mas horas.
Para detectar el condensador en corto debes inyectar un pequeño voltaje a esa línea y comprobar el consumo. es mas sencillo de loo que parece, pero debes tener una fuente de voltaje e intensidad ajustables.   Mírate ésto.
Saludos.


----------



## frica (May 12, 2019)

Buen consejo el tuyo, Tiago. 

También puede venir bien añadir el uso de un* bote de aire comprimido*. SI lo poner boca abajo y presionas el pulsador, te expulsará un gas refrigerado que dejará una capa de "escarcha" sobre los componentes. Al darle voltaje como dice Tiago, podrás identificar que el componente en corto perderá la refrigeración en cuestión de un segundo, mientras el resto de componentes mantiene esa refrigeración mucho más tiempo.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2019)

Je, je. El viejo truco de los antiguos reparadores de TV.
Esos botes los vendían específicos con un gas refrigerante. No tengo idea si aún se comercializan.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (May 12, 2019)

Tiago, los que se venden son botes de aire comprimiso. Valen muy económicos y al parecer, según unos videos de internet, funcionan perfectamente.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2019)

Te refieres al aire seco. El gas propulsor de los sprays refrigera al descomprimirse y se aprovecha ese efecto. Los que yo digo son unos que vendían cargados con un gas refrigerante.
Ah, ya lo he encontrado,me refiero a éstos, los sigue comercializando Tasovisión, y son específicos para localizar averías.






Mas caros pero duran muchísimo mas. Hay que aplicar muy poco y aprovechas todo el bote.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (May 13, 2019)

¡Muchas gracias por la información *Tiago*! Si, efectivamente lo que yo decía era un bote que no se hacía expresamente para localizar averías. Pues pondré en la lista de deseos estos botes que dices. ¡Gracias!

Por cierto en los videos los he visto usar de la siguiente forma: rocían en producto por la zona de la placa a comprobar. Y luego energizan la placa electrónica. ¿No hay problema con usar este producto con la placa electrónica energizada?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2019)

No, se comercializa expresamente para eso.
También, si es fallo "tardío" o intermitente, una vez que ha alcanzado temperatura la placa, se va rociando por zonas buscando el fallo.

Aunque también lo usan los mecánicos para aflojar tornillos, desencastrar rodamientos, etc.


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Por cierto en los videos los he visto usar de la siguiente forma: rocían en producto por la zona de la placa a comprobar. Y luego energizan la placa electrónica. ¿No hay problema con usar este producto con la placa electrónica energizada?



Ningún problema.

Saludos.


----------



## mmartins (May 13, 2019)

Hay un producto de la marca Delta que es específico para encontrar componentes en corto. "Localizador de Fallas".


----------



## stefano_moscatello (May 16, 2019)

Buenas agr7m, sacando de lado los casos de capacitores en corto me habia surgido la misma duda y en un canal de youtube encontre un instrumento que seria un *medidor de rse* (resistencia serie equivalente) que serviria para medir en placa el valor de un capacitor. Esta bien explicado y es un proyecto en conjunto asi que hay mas de un video, te dejo el enlace


----------



## mmartins (May 16, 2019)

Hola! El medidor de ESR sirve si no tenes capacitores en paralelo, por que sino mide la de los dos. Yo me compré el Capacheck, aún no lo usé en placa, y si sirve para ver su estado, pero siempre es mejor medirlo fuera de placa al condensador del cual se tiene duda. Osea, medir capacidad, si se tiene medidor de ESR también y sino vi que con un multímetro analógico se puede comprobar la carga y descarga. Si me equivoco, por favor corrijanme. Ya que también quiero aprender.


----------



## frica (May 17, 2019)

Efectivamente el medidor ESR si lo utilizas en placa puede verse afectado si:

* hay resistores en paralelo al condenador, y
* si esos resistores tienen valores similares o menores al valor del ESR del capacitor

¿que suele suceder? Pues que las resistencias tienen en la mayoría de los casos, valores mucho mayor, varios órdenes de magnitud, al valor del ESR y por tanto no afecta. *Ejemplos:*

*-  Ej.1:* quiero medir un condensador que tiene un ESR de 0,15 ohmios y tengo dos resistencias (o condensadores) con valores de 100 y 1000 ohmios. Si aplicamos la Ley de Ohm, nos da una resistencia total de 0,1498 ohmios. En la práctica el ESR del condensador no se ve afectado y mide 0,15 ohmios.

*-  Ej.2:* ahora el condensador tiene 2 resistencias (o condensadors con ESR) en paralelo de 1 y 10 ohmios. En este caso el ESR del condensador se verá ligeramente afectado. En llugar de medir 0,15 ohmios mediré 0,13 ohmios. No nos afecta para decidir si el condensador está bien o mal.

*-  Ej.3:*  ahora el condensador a medir, tiene 2 condensadores en paralelo con ESR de 0,2 y 0,5 ohmios. En este caso el ESR del condensador que nos interesa se verá afectado y en llugar de medir 0,15 ohmios mediremos 0,07 ohmios. Lo cual puede hacer que creamos que el condensador a medir está correcto y no ser así.

El ESR es bastante útil usándolo en placa porque cuando da un alto ESR (superior a lo que las tablas dicen) es porque el condensador está mal.

De todas formas os diré que desde que tengo el medidor ESR que compré recientemente, no he tenido ningún falso positivo y he podido reparar un par de aparatos gracias a que este medidor encontró condensadores con mal ESR medido en placa. Bien es cierto que no es fácil saber si algún falso positivo (un condensador malo que ha pasado como bueno) se ha quedado en placa.


----------



## mmartins (May 17, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Efectivamente el medidor ESR si lo utilizas en placa puede verse afectado si:
> 
> * hay resistores en paralelo al condenador, y
> * si esos resistores tienen valores similares o menores al valor del ESR del capacitor
> ...


Cuál te compraste frica?


----------



## frica (May 17, 2019)

Me compré el MESR 100 v2. Esta versión v2 tiene la onda de los 100kHz senoida (casi) frente a la onda cuadrada de la versión anterior. Me lo compré en Aliexpress por 35 euros (en amazon costaba unos 50 euros).


----------



## mmartins (May 17, 2019)

Bueno, después contanos qué tal funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Esta versión v2 tiene la onda de los 100kHz senoida (casi)


 
Y que voltaje tiene pico a pico ?


----------



## frica (May 18, 2019)

Según especificaciones, *mide resistencias entre 0,001 ohmios y 100 ohmios.* La precisión de la tercera cifra decimal es dificil de obtener porque varía su medida en cuando mueves los cables. Pero si ajustas el valor de ZERO con los cables más bien estirados (y sin cruzarlos) e intentas mantener esa posición estirada, el error en la medida creo que puede ser de varias milésimas de omhios.

Según especificación este dispositivo aplica* un voltaje de pico a pico de 0,015 voltios. *Por cierto en esta versión 2 la onda es casi senoidal (en la versión anterior era cuadrada) con una frecuencia de 100 Khz.

Yo hace poco reparé una sencilla fuente ATX cambiando 6 condensadores electrolíticos en el secundario que estaban hinchados (fuera de placa comprobé que su capacidad estaba por los suelos y su ESR por las nubes). Luego medí EN PLACA el resto de condensadores electrolíticos con mi medidor ESR y encontré unos 5 más con muy alto ESR. Desoldé estos conensadores y TODOS confirmaron el alto ESR (los valores fuera de placa variaban ligeramente). Tras sustituir todos estos condensadores y realizar las pruebas, la fuente funcionó correctamente.

En este caso, si no es por el medidor ESR no hubiera podido detectar estos condensadores malo. Ejemplos como este, he leido muchos.

Este aparato no puede ser usado con condensadores de capacidad pequeña (digamos menos de 1 microfaradio más o menos, y así de memoria). Creo que el motivo está relacionado con la impedancia que es del mismo orden de magnitud que el ESR. Pero aquí me pierdo y puedo estar diciendo algo mal.


Sobre lo que decía de los resistores en paralelo que pueden hacer pasar como bueno un condensador malo. Es dificil saber como de frecuente es esa situación ya que simplemente en una revisión real no nos enteraríamos. Para saberlo habría que desoldar todos los condensadores de un aparato y medir dentro y fuera de la placa. Yo estoy haciendo esto con una placabase de un PC, pero me da que todo los condensadores electrolíticos están con una excelente salud a pesar de tener 10 años la placa (tengo ya desoldados la mitad ...).

En internet hay muchos videos sobre este aparato. Yo la verdad que lo veo MUY útil para los que empezamos en esto de la electrónica y aún no tenemos una amplia experiencia y grandes formas de estrategias para resolver problemas.


----------

